# Kali and her friends



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I miss spring...

my Kali :wub:










her friend Artag










... Aska










and Gal (male GSD  )










the gang  (Gal missed this photo session)


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*All beautiful dogs...*

with distinguished names, too!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful, all of them.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Nice variety there


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful photos and happy looking dogs. Love the first photo, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all  they are great dogs.


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous. Gal makes me miss my coated red sable Dobber something bad. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful photos, love seeing all the different 'flavors' together.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great looking group of pups you have there. very photo friendly too. Pic 5 is my favorite


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks, I love taking photos of them, they are all unique in appearance and have very distinguished personalities, I love them all :wub:

*DobberDog*, you would love Gal, he is beautiful and very intelligent dog, human like intelligent  










few more friends 

Dia, 7 months old on pictures










Dia and Kali










Dia and Gal, very playful pup :wub:










Aisha, also 7 months old on this pic










Aisha and Kali posing










Kali and her cousin Khan










Khan










and my Kali again :wub:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful dogs you have there!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

My girl helping me test old manual lens on digital camera :wub:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

What a stunning pack of dogs you have, beautiful pictures 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous dogs! Just curious- any particular dog the "leader of mischief" when they are all together? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Only Kali is my dog, rest of the group belongs to my friends 

When they get together, Artag is usually calm, avoiding any confrontation, he is like a big white gentleman  Gal likes to be in control and likes to start a fight, but nothing serious. Aska is bossy little girl and she likes to play rough. My Kali is full of energy, jumping, running, chewing tree branches... not interested in dogs, tries to ignore them but they don't ignore her and always try to nip her  

sooo... it usually looks like this :blush:



















and with Artag


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks very much for posting more pictures and the description of each one's personalities. I find the pack dynamics really interesting. I bet there's never a dull moment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Just some pictures of Kali's family 

Kali's mother Maggie








Kali's family | Flickr

Her uncle Bad (Maggie's brother)








Kali's family | Flickr 

Bad








Kali's family | Flickr

Maggie








Kali's family | Flickr

Half sister Klara (6 months old)








Kali's family | Flickr

and Kama (6 months old)








Kali's family | Flickr


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

and few creative shots of my girl Kali :wub:









Kali | Flickr!








Me like | Flickr








It looks pink | Flickr

Bad








Kali's family | Flickr


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, beautiful photos, and beautiful GSD. :wub:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing pics of her family. They are all so good looking. 

You always take interesting pictures. I especially like the one of Kali in the snow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

thank you both very much 

Kali in the snow is my favorite to  she rarely have that serious look, so I'm glad that I could capture it


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

New lens and my favorite model :wub:









All sizes | Kali | Flickr









All sizes | Kali | Flickr









All sizes | Kali | Flickr


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow!... to all the pictures on this thread! What super beautiful dogs too! Well done!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Few days ago... with my sisters kids  Kali, without her winter fur 




























and today, SNOW!



















I love her eyes.... :wub:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! Stunning pictures of some beautiful dogs.  You have a real talent there. Makes me want to upgrade from my smartphone camera lol


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you Frankie!  I enjoy taking pictures of her :wub:


----------

